# What unpopular villager in your town do you love?



## sheepyton (Apr 22, 2020)

I've seen a lot of tier lists going around talking about popular villagers that people would spend countless bells on, but what about those that others would deem ugly or undesired? Which one would you do absolutely anything for? I'll kick us off.







This is Spike. He's my cranky son who I dress like a classy delinquent and would do absolutely anything for. I love him so much.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 22, 2020)

first of "he's my cranky son" is exactly how i described apollo to my sister 
also my favourite is the beautiful elephant axel, he's not very popular but that's one of the reasons i love him so much ♡♡


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 22, 2020)

Is Hamlet unpopular? I adore him! ❤


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 22, 2020)

Points to Avatar. Velma! She's the only one I've even considered amiiboing in to move into my town at this point of time.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 22, 2020)

Mathilda is the only unpopular villager I have in my town, she's alright but she isn't my favorite and I still want Ankha but Mathilda can stay I guess


----------



## cinch (Apr 22, 2020)

.


----------



## crimisakitty (Apr 22, 2020)

snooty has grown on me! i love the snooty personality and her dialogue is so nice, shes so friendly  i might just keep her around.


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

awe i love spike! 

i’ve got bertha on my island and she’s great! she gets overlooked a lot because she’s a hippo but she’s the only nice looking hippo imo (besides maybe biff). she’s not permanent and i know i’ll have to void her which sucks but she’s a cutie! 

i’ve also got julia and while i’ve never seen anyone hate on her, she doesn’t seem to be all that popular which is sad cause she’s such a pretty villager! i considered keeping her permanently a while back but since i love sprinkle and audie more, i won’t be keeping her but she’s great to have around! plus, she has such a pretty house interior, too ;u;


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2020)

Shari! She has such a soft, pretty color scheme and is a total sweetheart. She really does feel like my big sister, and I love her so much I had her in both of my NL towns. I'm still searching for her in NH...


----------



## meo (Apr 22, 2020)

Katt & Tabby.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 22, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Is Hamlet unpopular? I adore him! ❤View attachment 246384


omg i love hamlet so much, i used to have a keyring of him but i lost it, then a couple of years later got his amiibo in a random pack


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't actually have in right now but Puck is my boi. He was boi back in PG and CF and I was so sad when I lost him in CF. May not end up having room for him in NH as Drago is a lazy and I can only stand one lazy at a time/


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

Last I checked Felicity was low tier despite being a cat. I love her though, she’s cute and fun to draw.

Also, first time I ever got Tipper, and she’s quite nice. She’s got a natural and elegant design. She shouldn’t be so low tier’d either.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 22, 2020)

Huck's not that popular but I like having him in my village!


----------



## Jaden (Apr 22, 2020)

Don't know if he is considered an unpopular villager but I saw a post a while ago going off on Bill which made me sad. He's my little duck buddy and a treasured villager. 

Just look at this cute fellow! 


Spoiler


----------



## Laximus (Apr 22, 2020)

I love flip, I didn’t know he would be such a bro and always talk about flexing muscles on everybody but he’s awesome! Definitely grew on me and I’m grateful for Flip now xD


----------



## niko2 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 22, 2020)

I don’t have her in my village but she is my absolute favourite of all the villagers, the top of my tier list! So I hope she still counts!

*Willow!*


​


----------



## EquinoxIsland (Apr 22, 2020)

Laximus said:


> I love flip, I didn’t know he would be such a bro and always talk about flexing muscles on everybody but he’s awesome! Definitely grew on me and I’m grateful for Flip now xD


Yeah! Flip was one of my starter villagers and I was thinking that I didn't really know his character and would move him out at some point, but man he really grew on me. Not sure if I'd let him move out now or not. Maybe eventually, in the farther future.

Also I love my boy Cube. So friendly and kinda dumb but I love him for trying.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> I don’t have her in my village but she is my absolute favourite of all the villagers, the top of my tier list! So I hope she still counts!
> 
> *Willow!*
> View attachment 246388​


I LOVE HER! One of my favorite Snooty villager designs!


----------



## Figment (Apr 22, 2020)

Jitters. He's a good bird. 






Perhaps one day, eventually he will move on, but it would be a difficult decision to let him move out.


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 22, 2020)

Pippy! I adore her!


----------



## Braixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Does Midge count? She's so cute and I'm surprised she's not more popular!
Found her randomly on an island and thought I'd invite her!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 22, 2020)

Anyone who isn't Stitches, Genji (He's a bit popular), Francine, Marshal (especially him!), Poppy (she's always chosen over the other female squirrels, especially the other normal ones!), Static (He's a bit popular).

That would leave Sally (My AC BFF), Hazel (She's gets way too much hate), Bonbon (not sure how popular she is, she's really sweet.) and Rudy (I'm not sure about him, But I like him.)

*Note, all these villagers are living in my town.


----------



## Toot (Apr 22, 2020)

Vladimir is cute 





He's gonna get kicked eventually, but I actually really like him.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 22, 2020)

I have Peanut who is medium popularity but she is my favorite out of my 10!


----------



## Beachqueen (Apr 22, 2020)

Hazel and Bella are my two favorite villagers on my island! They’re both so cute and sweet!! I was on the fence about both of them but the longer they’re on my island the more I realize they make the island complete!


----------



## elimaycry (Apr 22, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> I don’t have her in my village but she is my absolute favourite of all the villagers, the top of my tier list! So I hope she still counts!
> 
> *Willow!*
> View attachment 246388​


i love willow too! she's one of my dreamies, i had no idea she was unpopular


----------



## Sunside (Apr 22, 2020)

Lyman. He was one of my starters and I love him


----------



## naranjita (Apr 22, 2020)

Saga said:


> View attachment 246381
> 
> Shari! She has such a soft, pretty color scheme and is a total sweetheart. She really does feel like my big sister, and I love her so much I had her in both of my NL towns. I'm still searching for her in NH...


oh man I LOVE shari! she's my favorite! she was one of my starter villagers, I'd never had her before but I immediately fell in love with her. I hope you find her soon! here's a picture I took of her just vibin with a sandwich


----------



## sugarsews (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't think he's too popular, but Derwin is one of my faves!
He moved into my New Leaf town and really grew on me.​


----------



## Larimar (Apr 22, 2020)

Louieeeee (I'm pretty sure hes unpopular) he's one of the starter villagers, I'll let him move on one day (maybe) but I'm enjoying his presence while hes here!! He made jocks one of my favorite personalities in this game


----------



## Cauly (Apr 22, 2020)

He just left me because I'm a fool and thought Tangy should replace him, but I really loved Hippeux.  
His smug personality seemed totally fake to me. According to Pocket Camp, his real name is just Gary. Also, whenever he wears glasses, they're too small for him to actually wear properly. I bet he's just trying to look cool and intelligent.  
Also, "Hippeux." It's just pronounced "Hippo." My headcanon is that he thought he was so clever coming up with that name, he didn't realize that everyone probably thinks his name is just his species. It's like if I came up with the name "Huemann."
He's so endearing. I hope I can get him again.


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2020)

naranjita said:


> oh man I LOVE shari! she's my favorite! she was one of my starter villagers, I'd never had her before but I immediately fell in love with her. I hope you find her soon! here's a picture I took of her just vibin with a sandwich
> -snip-



Ahhh, she's even cuter than she was in New Leaf! She looks so soft and fuzzy~ Thank you for the cute photo!

I hope I'll find her soon, too. If nothing else, her Amiibo isn't too expensive, so I can buy that if I get really desperate. Haha!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 22, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> I don’t have her in my village but she is my absolute favourite of all the villagers, the top of my tier list! So I hope she still counts!
> 
> *Willow!*
> View attachment 246388​


I love Willow!! I’ve had her in both CF and NL, I miss her a lot.

Right now in my town I have Angus the cranky bull and Clyde the lazy horse and I love them both! Probably Angus moreso because I tend to like the crankies more than lazy villagers.


----------



## StarParty8 (Apr 22, 2020)

Sparro is a beauty! Had him in my first town for the entirety of that town's existence.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 22, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Is Hamlet unpopular? I adore him! ❤View attachment 246384



yes! i made a thread about him before, how despite of nintendo pushing him (he was featured on several commercials and new leaf art cover) he never really became popular within the ac community


----------



## Briana0666 (Apr 22, 2020)

Filbert and Broccolo  Such sweetie pies.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 22, 2020)

i really like jeremiah, willow, lyman & shari! i’d say apple but she’s somewhat popular.


----------



## kuseiro (Apr 22, 2020)

i'm too basic, but I really am enjoying Filbert, Poncho, and Apple in-town....


they're by no means *unpopular* just not mega popular


----------



## Spunki (Apr 22, 2020)

Just look how stylish he looks. Walt gets all the credit, but Blue Kanga Yoshi gets no love whatsoever. It’s sad. 

Also look at Rod. He is such a cutie and i know they kinda did him dirty with his Headshape, but I still can’t hate him.


----------



## blak3 (Apr 22, 2020)

I loved coach!! just recently let him go but he’s really grown on me


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2020)

Coach grew on me, he was one of my starting villagers. I like having him around.


----------



## allainah (Apr 22, 2020)

okay i dont think ive ever met anyone who had these same dreamies as me;
Marcel, Peaches, & Pudge!! they're all literally amazing?? peaches is a creepy/cute pink horse whats not to love. Marcels a clown dog?? Everybody loves pietro but where's Marcel's love  last but not least PUDGE beyond adorable. Hes a lazy cub with a sad face?!?! why does no one pay attention to him!!!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Also, first time I ever got Tipper, and she’s quite nice. She’s got a natural and elegant design. She shouldn’t be so low tier’d either.



Well this just happened and it now solidifies my love for her. lol



Spoiler: Tipper



She ran up to sit next to me.


----------



## gloomville (Apr 22, 2020)

Honk honk!!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 22, 2020)

One of my favourite things about Animal Crossing is no matter how ‘ugly’ or ‘unpopular’ a villager is, there’s always someone who loves them. 

I think the most ‘unpopular’ villager I have is Genji. He was a starter and I’m really glad he was, because I probably wouldn’t have given him a second thought otherwise.


----------



## Figment (Apr 22, 2020)

Braixen said:


> Does Midge count? She's so cute and I'm surprised she's not more popular!
> Found her randomly on an island and thought I'd invite her!



I agree! I was shocked to see how low she is on popularity lists. She and Sprinkle are my favorite villagers on my island, honestly!


----------



## Whisper (Apr 22, 2020)

I love a lot of the more unpopular villagers but the one that really takes the cake for me is Sparro. He's my all time favorite villager and I love him so much. He's so cute and silly, he's an absolute must have for me.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

Rolf and Gayle! I think they're unpopular, I never see anyone talk about them.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 22, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> yes! i made a thread about him before, how despite of nintendo pushing him (he was featured on several commercials and new leaf art cover) he never really became popular within the ac community


He's so cute though, my favorite Jock villager tied with Bam, and definitely my favorite hamster!


----------



## popstar (Apr 22, 2020)

i really like vladimir! he isn't in my town yet, but i hope he is soon  i didn't even know he existed until a few weeks before new horizons came out and i thought he was funny looking, i really want him in my town because i still think he looks funny / cute, i like his furrowed brow, his teeth / tooth poking out, i love pink and i love bears! i'm so surprised i never heard of or saw him throughout all of new leaf​


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 22, 2020)

Bertha ;w; I am a big fan of hippos, but most of them in this game are a lil weird. Bertha is just a nice gorl and her new horizon's design is really adorable. I found her on an island for my first 5 villagers and kept her. Unfortunately I'm going to have to let her leave bc i don't have room in my town for her ;; But it was nice getting to know her


----------



## Lisha (Apr 22, 2020)

Canberra! It's heartbreaking that people think she's bottom tier/ugly. I absolutely love her.


----------



## heartache (Apr 22, 2020)

Katt is one of my absolute favorites now! I think she has perfect big sister energy and I love her design. I wasn't super psyched when I first saw her on my island, but I adore her now!
I also really like Gaston for a silly reason lol. I use LINE for messaging a lot and there's an animal crossing sticker pack with him in it. I don't know why, but I find this particular sticker so cute and funny that it just makes me happy to see him. Although, I did let him leave my island because my little brother wanted him. I still get to visit him though, so that's good enough for me!


----------



## hallejulia (Apr 22, 2020)

Quillson has definitely sneaked his way into my heart and onto my favorite villagers list.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 22, 2020)

I see both of my starter villagers are already mentioned, but I also need to point out that I too have Katt and Coach and love both of them now, even though when I first started the game I was super disappointed in who I got. Now I'll be sad when they ask to leave, although I'll still let them go.


----------



## Believe (Apr 22, 2020)

Prince!!! my literal CHILD. I would die for him


----------



## Balverine (Apr 22, 2020)

Biff! I didn't expect to love him as much as I do lol


----------



## mocha. (Apr 22, 2020)

Lyman - my friend and I are obsessed with him! He's so cute and he's been one of my favourites since he moved in. I don't think I'll be holding onto him FOREVER but I'll definitely be keeping him around for a while ♡


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Apr 22, 2020)

Canberra! She was in my ACNL town from the beginning and I love her! She would always give me medicine and furniture.


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Rolf and Gayle! I think they're unpopular, I never see anyone talk about them.



I've never had Rolf, but Gayle was my best friend in New Leaf! Her design with the heart-shaped spot is so adorable and she's a total sweetheart. Definitely one of my favorite unpopular villagers!


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

I feel like Klaus is not ideal to many people, and I wasn't very happy when I got him, but over time I really started to like him in my game. He wore these Harry Potter glasses and always investigated the flowers and was just super endearing. He moved out last night because I invited someone from the campsite and he was the only option to kick out and I was actually pretty torn about it for a while after it happened.


----------



## axo (Apr 22, 2020)

I have made so many posts about disliking Quilson but he's really grown on me. I dislike his design a lot, but the smug personality type can be really charming, and (as someone said while they were in my town) he's one funky duck! Seriously, he has such a cool and funny vibe. I no longer want him out of my town.


----------



## NewHope (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm not sure where he ranks on the list, but I don't hear of him being anywhere near high demand. But I invited him on whim from an island, and now he's got a permanent home on my island. The dapper and dashing Lionel. He's honestly, just great. And his outfit looks so much better in New Horizons.


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 22, 2020)

Knox the Medieval chicken knight is my ride or die.  I was on my last NMT when he appeared on the island I was on, and I immediately was like, yes, this is my boy. It was such a lucky last ticket! Now I need Sterling (also not particularly popular) because I want all the knights.


----------



## Mezzanine (Apr 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 22, 2020)

Celia! Largely ignored by the majority of people but she’s so motherly and always gives me the best gifts <3


----------



## Mello (Apr 22, 2020)

i never planned to keep her, but she's too cute


----------



## cicely (Apr 22, 2020)

Rory was my starter and he's really grown on me. He has such a dopey face. Not sure if I'll keep him since he has the starter interior that doesn't match his pretty Asian house exterior, but for now I decorated his yard with bamboo and stone lions.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 22, 2020)

I have Moe in my village and I have found that not many people are really fans of him. Which makes no sense because he is the best villager ever! 
I also have Olaf. He was my mandatory smug. I started off trying to kick him out of my town by hitting him with nets and all that. But I've actually grown to kind of like him. Sure, I'll still let him leave if he wants to but for the time being we'll continue to become great friends


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 22, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> Celia! Largely ignored by the majority of people but she’s so motherly and always gives me the best gifts <3


She's my birthday twin! That's why I really hope to be able to get her on in my island at some point - preferably later, closer to our birthday, so I can celebrate with her. Once that happens, she can leave, but yeah, definitely want to experience that.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 22, 2020)

@Minimasher I love that picture. No Offense, but It looks like a Playground for little Children and you take care of them (If that’s you in the picture). Just like a Child Caregiver. I think it’s just the Wall and the Floor.


----------



## jenikinz (Apr 22, 2020)

I feel like almost all of my animals are unpopular but I like all of them in their own way.


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 22, 2020)

I would literally die for Clay


----------



## Crescentflora (Apr 22, 2020)

Jambette????? I love her??????? She's so sweet and insightful and I was genuinely _shocked_ at how much people hated her  She's beautiful in her own little way


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

I really like Rasher, but that mainly has to do with the fact that I love all cranky villagers (even if I got Wart Jr. I’d be content). I’ll still let him move out in hopes of getting Chief or Wolfgang, but he’s such a lovable old pig.


----------



## matchaman (Apr 23, 2020)

Peck!!! he's based off the Java sparrow, and with me caring for my own pet Java he's shot up my personal tier list! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243393630422700032


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 23, 2020)

I had him in NL, but Broccolo! It seems like a lot of people don't like the mouse villagers but I think he's really cute! It makes me kinda sad when my friend who had him called him ugly. A bit plain, sure but not ugly....


----------



## eminyan (Apr 23, 2020)

Probably Rex and Deena. They're legit so so kind to me and wholesome. ;;__;;


----------



## skylucario (Apr 23, 2020)

BAABARA AND BUTCH AND DOTTY AND AGNES AND SHELDON


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

Norma! I think she's absolutely precious and I never see anyone talk about her. Look at this sweetie!


https://imgur.com/0LDShhN


----------



## carackobama (Apr 23, 2020)

Laximus said:


> I love flip, I didn’t know he would be such a bro and always talk about flexing muscles on everybody but he’s awesome! Definitely grew on me and I’m grateful for Flip now xD



this! I love my gym bro monkey friend <3


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 23, 2020)

Coach was my starter, I love that boy. I don't know many of the unpopular villagers bc I dont pay attention to all of them- just the ones I want or happen across.


----------



## Eievui (Apr 23, 2020)

Daisy!! Her design is understated, but it's so cute ^-^
Plus, she reminds me of my mom, with her kind personality, and her warm smile, and also because she was the first one I saw doing yoga in the plaza. (I didn't know villagers could do that before this) I was excited and told my mom about it because she does yoga as well.





I was just thinking, I don't have any villagers that really strike me as like my dad, but if he was a villager he'd be cranky LOL!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 23, 2020)

O'Hare, definitely. He's so underrated, and I don't understand why.

I've already told the backstory of why I love him so many times so instead I'll just sum it up right here. He was my first best friend in New Leaf and the first to give me his photo. He was the first one to in New Horizons as well.

I love him. <3

A few others I love are Vladimir, Rod, Ricky, Puck, and Tom but O'Hare takes the cake ^-^


----------



## Garrett (Apr 23, 2020)

Louie the jock gorilla. He's one of my starters and I really like him. He's become best friends with his neighbour Marshall and this odd couple is forever hanging out together.


----------



## Milele (Apr 23, 2020)

Annalisa is so underrated! Normal personality with a snooty look is probably what makes people ignore her - they don't know how sweet she is! She'll always stay my top 1 villager ;u;


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

TABBY THE QUEEN. SHUT UP, HATERS!


----------



## Skunk (Apr 23, 2020)

I LOVE Barold. Everyone thinks he looks creepy, 
but I think he is pretty cute & unique in his own way! ​


----------



## Wheatunrye (Apr 23, 2020)

Tucker. Was one of my first villagers in New Leaf, my best buddy ever since. Got His Amiibo card so I wouldn't have to go hunting for him. Always see him ranked low, and I dont get it. He's a freakin woolly mammoth that's lazy, eats a lot, and is friends with tiny bugs. What's not to like?


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Apr 23, 2020)

Twiggy is so cute even with those strong brows. I'm not sure I'll keep her forever, but I really do enjoy having her for now.


----------



## Lovi (Apr 23, 2020)

Lyman. I can't explain the lengths I'd go to for this dumb genius, he has my heart, all of my heart, and nothing but my heart... _and also a heart-shaped hair clip I made him wear one day that he now keeps on display in his house >>_

Close second is Olaf, he and I go way back and I bought his amiibo card just to have him with me again, but for Horizons specifically, well, its gosh darned Lyman for sure.​


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 23, 2020)

olaf is my son and i will not stand for anyone hating on him.


----------



## Daisuk (Apr 23, 2020)

Milele said:


> Annalisa is so underrated! Normal personality with a snooty look is probably what makes people ignore her - they don't know how sweet she is! She'll always stay my top 1 villager ;u;
> View attachment 246740



Yeah, she's probably my favorite too!


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2020)

Toot said:


> Vladimir is cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutely love Vladimir. Last day I played AC:NL I was so excited to see he was moving into my town - but then I never switched the game on again. 

For me it is Goose. I don't know if he is generally well-received or not, but I feel like I never see anyone talking about him or actively looking for him. He was one of my starter villagers and he has very quickly become one of my top favourites. Funny considering I have had a general hatred of chicken villagers since _Wild World_. If he asks to move away from my island anytime soon it will be an immediate no.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 23, 2020)

I dont think she is hated or anything but pashmina! I never cared for her and almost didnt invite her to my island, but for some reason I did. She’s really grown on me and is definitely going to be a permanent resident!


----------



## Spunki (Apr 23, 2020)

Tbh i kinda like the Anteaters. Anabelle is on my list of Peppy Villagers i would invite, if i would find her randomly on a Mystery Island, together with Blubear, Dotty or Pinky, but it really depends. I think i like her natural Pangolinlook more. But yeah, Anteaters are really underrated.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 23, 2020)

Not in my town anymore but I liked Sheldon more than I expected to, he's cuter than I thought he was in-game.

Currently on my island, I guess Sterling and Pinky if you can call them unpopular? Pinky honestly just fits the peppy role in this game so well and is the reason I can't have any other peppy type because I instantly think of her. Plus I had her in GCN so that's a bonus.


----------



## Mallindale (Apr 23, 2020)

So glad to see some Quilson love -- he's my absolute favourite.  I love the crazy stuff he comes up with an he and Hamlet were having a duet the other day.  Amazing!  I love Hamlet as well.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Based on the poll on the front of TBT, Megan! haha. <3


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2020)

Spunki said:


> Tbh i kinda like the Anteaters. Anabelle is on my list of Peppy Villagers i would invite, if i would find her randomly on a Mystery Island, together with Blubear, Dotty or Pinky, but it really depens. I think i like her natural Pangolinlook more. But yeah, Anteaters are really underrated.



I really like the anteater villagers too. I've Anabelle on my island. Only downside to her is she and Goose wear matching shirts.


----------



## Taz (Apr 23, 2020)

One of the unpopular villagers i absolutely love is Buck, he was in my city folk town when i was younger and for some reason i thought he was the best and loved his personality. He sticks out like a sore thumb in my nh island now but he’s worth it. I also love Curly, he was in my City Folk town as well. I wish we could have more villagers so i could get him.


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 23, 2020)

ROCKET. She was our uchi starter and grew on my fiancé and I. She always wears the ridiculous things we give her and she makes us laugh so much.


----------



## Corvusrene (Apr 23, 2020)

I really love Moose. he was in my NL town as a starter and i want him back on my island.


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 23, 2020)

I've heard Katt is fairly unpopular, yet she's one of my dreamies. One of my favorite uchis for sure.


----------



## Neorago (Apr 23, 2020)

Sheldon and Agnes were my starters and at first I found them boring (Sheldon more so than Agnes) and I was deadset on letting them move as soon as they asked me to. but now... I can’t imagine my island without them?? I just love gifting them things and watching them live the sweet life as I go about my day.

I’m starting to think that Sheldon somehow reminding me of Ferdinand von Aegir from Fire Emblem: Three Houses and Agnes reminding me of Marnie from Pokémon Sword/Shield might have something to do with it lmao 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



marieheiwa said:


> ROCKET. She was our uchi starter and grew on my fiancé and I. She always wears the ridiculous things we give her and she makes us laugh so much.



OH MY GOD another Rocket fan, you don’t know how rare this is. I’ve yet to find another person who loves Rocket!!  she’s my favourite uchi/one of my favourite villagers by far and I’ve got her amiibo card on the way!


----------



## due (Apr 23, 2020)

CANBERRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND DRAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 23, 2020)

Neorago said:


> OH MY GOD another Rocket fan, you don’t know how rare this is. I’ve yet to find another person who loves Rocket!!  she’s my favourite uchi/one of my favourite villagers by far and I’ve got her amiibo card on the way!



YESSS! Team Rocket! There's three of us now! She was my first NH birthday too which was really nice  I just wish she got up earlier in the day haha.

(Totally off topic but my kitty's name is Paz!)


----------



## Rowlet28 (Apr 23, 2020)

Cube, Butch, and Freckles keeps my island balanced of popular and not so popular having Judy and Marshal with me.... Still want Raymond though...


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 23, 2020)

Iggly the jock penguin. I swear to god all he does is sit around town and eat. Diana works out more than him. Hes so chubby and round. Hes on a fitness journey but I'm convinced Sherb is corrupting him.


----------



## Henny (May 17, 2020)

For me, it's undoubtedly Groucho. I've got a story as to why... a little over a month ago I had a plot that emptied and I didn't fill it up fast enough, when I read the plot had been taken by someone named "Groucho" I thought to myself "Oh great... he's gonna be some ugly mean villager...this is going to be awful" but then he moved in, and he's actually adorable, sweet, funny, and really caring. He's not grumpy, he's actually really self-conscious and worried about what people think of him. He worries he's too old fashioned, too old in general, too messy, not stylish enough, whatever. He has old man memory problems, loves metal music, and has an awesome deep voice. He really makes you feel special becoming friends with him, and he's always surprised that someone is being so nice to him. He's so appreciative to just have somebody around. Well, I made a "dream villager" list, and he wasn't on it... One day he asked to leave, so I let him. I wasn't entirely sure I wanted to, but I thought "It has to be done." but as soon as he left my heart sank, and I immediately knew I had messed up. I missed him so badly, I prowled around on Discords and trading sites for several days to get him back. He's never leaving ever again, I was a selfish and shallow FOOL to let him go the first time. Taught me a good lesson to give all villagers a chance, you never know who will become so meaningful to you. <3


----------



## justina (May 17, 2020)

I have Sheldon, Miranda, Phil, and Avery in my town and love them all


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 17, 2020)

Annalisa, Chops, Groucho and Tabby don't seem to be all that popular, but I love them. I also love Pate, although I will let her go at some point since she doesn't really fit in with my theme. Same goes for Hazel.


----------



## RiceBunny (May 17, 2020)

I love Eunice because of her house. When I first got her(she was a random move in), I wasn’t that fond of her, BUT then I saw her house and appreciated her on a whole new level. Eunice likes to collect washing machines, literally that’s her entire house, a laundromat. I just love how unique that is


----------



## Spunki (May 17, 2020)

@Henny I always wanted Groucho, because i liked his colors and his squiggly Mouth. He just looks like a cuddly big Fellow which seems to be missunderstand.

I always hear people saying they don't like his face somehow or just big Animals in general so they avoid the Bear Villagers. I really can't say whats wrong with him. He is a great Villager for me.

If i had met him in in the older Games he might be on my Dreamie List instead of Gonzo.


----------



## cheezu (May 17, 2020)

Peggy, Boyd and Henry.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 17, 2020)

CARMEN! She's the colors of my favourite ice cream mint choco


----------



## daisyy (May 17, 2020)

i don't think he's necessarily unpopular but colton is definitely not the favorite smug anymore but he is mine :')
hazel is also a love or hate for people with her uni-wow but she's my fav uchi!


----------



## cheezu (May 17, 2020)

marieheiwa said:


> ROCKET. She was our uchi starter and grew on my fiancé and I. She always wears the ridiculous things we give her and she makes us laugh so much.


I actually really like the gorilla villagers and don't get why there's so much hate surrounding the species.
I currently have two crankies, Boyd and Wolfgang. I didn't know how I'd feel about Boyd at first but he's actually grown on me so much that I might keep him as my solo cranky though Wolfgang was my NL starter and I recruited him for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Hilbunny (May 17, 2020)

Probably Bam and Caroline


----------



## kelpy (May 17, 2020)

i've grown a liking to lobo and reneigh (sobs @ the new villager poll ;- and i'm not sure they're very popular.
o'hare is not super popular, (except for with sugaryy hehe) but i like him too! i also dont see antonio enough. he's my fave.
i like most of my villagers tbh, i think the only "popular" one i have is pekoe tho


----------



## Etown20 (May 17, 2020)

Flo - I have her and Pashmina both and they are pretty much identical in dialogue and subtype but Pashmina is much more popular

Tammi - I was unsure about her design at first but I really came to like her. Her walk is just kind of funny/endearing

Cobb - My jock starter who I just really like


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 17, 2020)

I wouldn’t say any of my villagers are particular unpopular at the moment, however, my partner has a soft spot for Bea and she’s not someone who comes up too often. He won’t let her leave!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 17, 2020)

i wouldn't say people find him ugly, there are just more popular lazy villagers buttt i love filbert! i think he's such a cutie and his house interior is so comforting <3


----------

